# Sifu Charles Blodgett, 1952-2001.



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2002)

I only recently learned of the death of Charles Blodgett, D.C., a Mo Duk Pai kung fu instructor under Fred King who was also a Modern Arnis instructor.

I had the opportunity to train with Dr. Blodgett nearly ten years ago in California, studying kung fu under him and also practicing arnis with him in his weekly Modern Arnis class. He was a great martial artist from whom I picked up many training tips and tricks that I still use. Kelly Worden has posted a nice tribute to his martial ability in this thread in his message posted 15 March 2002  at 8:48 PM. (Mr. Worden mentions that Dr. Blodgett rarely struck with his closed hand, which is my recollection as well; I recall that he encouraged me to do so however because of what he saw as my power.) As Mr. Worden states, Dr. Blodgett was a nice guy who was _tough_, physically and mentally. He was perhaps the most focused martial artist I have ever met, as I learned when we spent some weeks preparing for an arnis demo (which we never actually gave, as it turned out). He was soft-spoken, caring, and kind.

One of my favorite memories of him is one time during class when he said to us "Get an equal distance from your partner" then, realizing the redundancy of that instruction (could you be an _unequal_ distance from your partner?), just laughed and laughed at himself whole-heartedly and without being the least bit self-conscious about it.

There is one thing I took away from him more than any physical technique or training method. Dr. Blodgett strongly emphasized ethical issues in his teaching and one comment he made very often at the end of class has really stuck with me: *You need to be able to see the infinite capacity for joy (or for good) and the infinite capacity for sadness (or for bad) in every person.* He would insist that it was very important that we see the _whole_ person in _every_ person. It is perhaps an obvious yin-yang thing--he also taught Tai Chi--but it really stuck with me, and I apply that philosophy and all that it entails in my interpersonal dealings on at least a weekly basis, hence much more often than I apply any of my physical martial arts skills. It has truly had an effect on me or at least on how I deal with people I encounter.

I'm saddened to hear of Dr. Blodgett's death. My life was certainly enriched by his teaching and example.


----------



## David Hoffman (Mar 22, 2002)

I am shocked and saddened to hear of Sifu Charles Blodgetts passing. 

Sifu Blodgett was a Martial Artist, Doctor, Taoist, and gentleman of the highest calibre. He was a student of the legendary Fred King, the first Vice-President of the IMAF appointed by Professor Remy Armador Presas. Professor referred to Sifu Blodgett as a Martial Arts Fanatic. Professor regarded Sifu Blodgett to be a very serious and senior Modern Arnis and Martial Arts Instructor. Professor also spoke highly of Sifu Blodgett as a person of great character whose friendship he enjoyed. 

In the mid-90s, while on tour with Professor in New England, we had the happy occasion to visit Sifu at his home and school in Vermont. Sifu sponsored a memorable seminar with Professor. Sifu and Leslie Grove graciously hosted us at his fathers house treating us as family. Sifus father was away at the time and I recall Sifu saying, Feel free to move the furniture around. In this way he conveyed a sense of hospitality that made us feel as though we were in our own home. 

I personally had the highest regard for Sifu Charles and immediately recognized him as a true brother in the arts. I regret that as my own path led me to live in England for the last five years it so limited my furthering our friendship. 

How short our time on earth is and how sad that I have found more news from the year 2001 that has led me to tears. 

My heart and love go out to Leslie and Sifus family, and to the many friends and students who were so fortunate to have known him.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is another online tribute to Dr. Blodgett.


----------



## Tim Dawdy (Jun 16, 2002)

I became an Arnis student of Sifu Charles Blodgett in 1981. This was before Charles was a black belt. He held arnis class every Saturday morning at the old Academy of Kung-Fu in Portland Oregon. Charles taught class while Leslie and I were the most regular students. 

When Charles was awarded his Kung-Fu Black belt he opened his first Breathing Lotus School in a loft on the west side of Portland. This small school laid the foundation for what would be a liftime of teaching, healing and service to mankind.

The second Breathing Lotus School was in a old dance studio in a more upscale area of downtown Portland. It was a great training space and the classes were the best I had ever attended. During this period of time I was very sick with a cronic condition. Sifu Charles treated me over 50 times without charge.

Without his Love and training I would have never achived my goals in the martial arts. Charles always stood beside me when I needed him, and corrected me when I strayed. When Charles and Leslie moved to Califorina I went to visit them. When they moved to Vermont I made a point to arrange my travels so I could visit him and train in the new Breathing Lotus School. I had a great time with Leslie and Charles during that visit. Charles and I went shooting, I sleeped on their couch and trained in their school. I had a great time.

When Charles drove me to the airport to depart he asked me why did I come to see him? I wanted to reconfirm that you are my Sifu I replied. He said "you are your own council Tim". 
I looked at him and said "you will always be my Sifu".  
We huged and I left. 

We regularly communicated via E-mail and letters untill his death.

Tim Dawdy
Student of Sifu Charles Blodgett


----------

